
Gitlab only has English version? - ausjke
https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/4012
======
ausjke
I recently spent a few days investigating Gitlab, thought about replacing my
old Redmine installation.

Everything looks fine until I realized Gitlab was written for only one
language, English. It's hard to believe you don't do i18n/gettext/whatever for
multiple language support for software like Gitlab. Further search said adding
multiple language support is very intrusive.

Quite surprised and I will stay with Redmine.

~~~
jobvandervoort
Thanks for making the post! Always appreciate the feedback.

We're thinking about adding translations in the future, as you can see in the
linked issue.

The problem with it, is that it would require significant extra effort from
our developers and designers to account for all languages. It would also raise
the threshold for other people to contribute.

Your feedback does give it some extra weight.

